# jet planer blades



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

I have a Jet 15" plane and it came with this jig. Could you please tell me how to use it. Thank you.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Do a web search for the model of planer and look for the user manual. It helps to include "manual" in the search with the brand and model. The user manual will contain instructions for setting the blades, and if that is the stock jig that it shipped with it will show how to use it.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You put the knives in, then your jig straddles the head on either side of the knife and you tighten the gib screws. This keep the knives a consistent height. Or it's supposed to at least.


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

I did that and I've been searching for the last hour but to no avail. I believe this is a tool purchased separately and I'v found it on Ebay listed under delta tools but with no instructions


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Fridge's post was correct. One side of the two end pieces will have a spot to catch the edge of the blade and the jig will somehow settle onto the head in an aligned fashion holding the blade in place. Mine for my DeWalt have magnets, but regardless once you get it on there you should be able to see how it locks the blade in. The whole idea is to get each blade set to the same cutting height and parallel to the head, then just lock down the gib screws like Fridge said.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

My jet 8" jointer came with one.


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

It came with the planer. At least mine did. 
It will only work if there are springs under the blades (there should be). As noted above, loosen gib screws and insert blades over the springs. Tighten a couple screws just enough to stabilize the blade and place the jig on the hub with the rod centered over the blade. Push the jig down until it is resting firmly on the hub. Tighten at least two of the gibs as you hold it down then you can remove it and tighten the rest. If you are careful with it you will get great results because it keeps all the blades at the same height. Been using mine for +-30 years.


----------



## HTown (Feb 25, 2015)

The 13" planer had a similar knife setting jig also. Try googling "jet 13 planer moldermanual".


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If there are supposed to be springs, but they are missing, you might be able to improvise with the springs from ball point pens. You can tell whether it's set up for springs by looking for little holes where the springs would go.


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the input and instructions, I will give it a try once the new blades arive and let you know how it went.


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

What runswithscissors said. Have done that.


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

Just an update. I used the jig in the pic i posted. It got it close. I found the instructions on line and followed them. Everything is fine. I appreciate the input and your time. Thank you


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

I just sharpened and reset the blades on my Jet 15" planer this afternoon using the jig in the above photo and there are a couple of tricks to get the blades set correctly. The center section of the jig is used to set the height of the blade. There are also two 3 mm jack screws in the cylinder that support the blade from underneath. Loosen the 5 bolts that hold the blade in place. Then turn the jack screws clockwise so the blade can be pushed down lower than its final position. Snug the bolts just enough to keep the springs from pushing the blade up. Position the jig over the blade and slide it back and forth to be sure the center portion clears the blade. Then alternately turn the jack screws counter-clockwise until they engage the underside of the blade. Continue turning until the blade barely touches the center portion of the jig on each end. This is easy to feel by sliding the jig back and forth. Then snug the bolts to secure the blade in place.

The manual says it is best to set the height of the blade by raising it. I'm not sure why the springs are needed since they push the blade higher than the center of the jig and you may have to lower the blade by pushing down against the springs to secure the bolts. Perhaps someone else can offer an explanation.


----------

